# Best EMS pants..?



## EPFD112

Alright so I just got my Basic certification from NY on March 15th. I'm a new EMT, but not new to Emergency Services.. I've been a volunteer fireman for over a year now. 

Just got hired at a theme park that is 5 minutes from my house, and I'm really looking forward to gaining more hands on experience as an EMT. Anyway...

They provide everything I need, except for Pants and boots. I already have boots, So I just need pants. I'm looking at getting 2 pairs of pants, and a pair of shorts or so.. don't wanna be doing laundry after every single shift. 

From the more experienced guys here... what pants should I get? Is there a certain brand that is considered the best? Any I should avoid? What should I be looking for?


----------



## bigbaldguy

Everybody likes different things. Just don't drop 100 bucks on a pair of pants right away. Buy some cheap ones from academy or walmart until you've done the job for a few months then you can reevaluate.


----------



## Handsome Robb

I like the 5.11s they issue us. The Tac-lite version doesn't get ungodly hot in the summer either which is nice.


----------



## Devilz311

We're issued these: Perfection MTX

I like them, as they don't fade and hold a crease pretty well. They have EMS Shear loops on the right side, but I never carry Shears. The smaller pocket on the left side is the perfect size for my iPhone too.  

I'm a big fan of the 5.11 Tac-Lite pants too.  They don't fade as much as the cotton version, which look like crap after a year.


----------



## Medic Tim

NVRob said:


> I like the 5.11s they issue us. The Tac-lite version doesn't get ungodly hot in the summer either which is nice.



[youtube]XoX7ZqaNPOQ[/youtube]

maybe this will be an option


----------



## Bullets

Medic Tim said:


> [youtube]XoX7ZqaNPOQ[/youtube]
> 
> maybe this will be an option



I am getting one of those, and will wear it this summer

I wear the 5.11 taclite in the summer, and they are my prefered pant in warm/hot weather. I have also worn Tru-spec which are ok, but they have  an insane number of pockets which can bunch. Propper has a emt pant, which are comparatively cheap, but have good quality, as is expected with mil-spec designs. Button fly.though.

In the winter I exclusively wear Duluth Trading Co Firehose Cargo Pants. They are made of the same material that wraps firehose. All the flaps on the pants are tuckable so you can use your thigh pockets as dump pouches. They have have reinforced cuffs, and waist. Diamond gusset in the crotch for added flexibility. They are excellent cargo pants and I love Duluth Trading Co


----------



## AUSEMT

im sorry, this is a joke right?

.....right?


----------



## abckidsmom

AUSEMT said:


> im sorry, this is a joke right?
> 
> .....right?



I have a friend who was a security contractor in Iraq and his whole crew wore that stuff. They were extremely intense in their oddity.


----------



## Avenrii

As healthcare security, our department required that we wear Proppers. They are a cheap tactical option, but are sturdy and rather fade resistant.

For the same price, I would have preferred the 24-7 pants. I live on base now, and 5.11s are common in all of the stores. I've stopped to look at them (and admire, mm), and would definitely give a thumbs up if you wanna spend a few extra bucks.


----------



## xxTriNakedxx

That duty kilt is funny! I'd love to get away with wearing that... I don't think it's ever happen those. Good for the guys and gals who are able to rock those!


----------



## Medic Tim

It would be great to wear to the local "highland games". I wonder if they come in the reflective green.


----------



## Martyn

Bullets said:


> I am getting one of those, and will wear it this summer
> 
> I wear the 5.11 taclite in the summer, and they are my prefered pant in warm/hot weather. I have also worn Tru-spec which are ok, but they have an insane number of pockets which can bunch. Propper has a emt pant, which are comparatively cheap, but have good quality, as is expected with mil-spec designs. Button fly.though.
> 
> In the winter I exclusively wear Duluth Trading Co Firehose Cargo Pants. They are made of the same material that wraps firehose. All the flaps on the pants are tuckable so you can use your thigh pockets as dump pouches. They have have reinforced cuffs, and waist. Diamond gusset in the crotch for added flexibility. They are excellent cargo pants and I love Duluth Trading Co


 

Does the tactical sporran come with it?   :rofl:


----------



## mycrofft

I cannot find Battenburg marking tartan cloth, not ANSI reflective Scotchlite Tartan.

Seriously, pick something you can stand and that your boss will find professional looking, that will stand up to washing. Make sure the pockets are not too tight to use (like the ****ies painter pants).
How about ironed or pressed BDUs? If you want to carry tons, get a bat-belt or waist pack.

(PS: Duluth Trading firehose material; not cheap, but durable and well designed. Love their catalog too).


----------



## dawgsfan11

NVRob said:


> I like the 5.11s they issue us. The Tac-lite version doesn't get ungodly hot in the summer either which is nice.



x2!


----------

